# Make your CD-ROM READ DVD's (mod)



## wardhanster

i guess this was posted before but i got this on somewhere over the internet and i think it shud be mentioned here,
Make Your CD-ROM \ CD-RW To Read DVD’s To Watch Movies

[MOD YOUR CD-ROM]

There Are Two Types Of CD-ROMS That Can Be Modded
1) 24x – 40x
2) 40x – 52x

Drives From 2x – 24x Are Too Old, So They Cannot Be Modded

We Have To Go With Laser Head Adjustment

The Track Pitch Of CD’s Is 1.6 microns & The Tracjk Pitch Of DVD’s, The Minimum Length Of Track Pitch Of CD’s Is 0.843mm & The Minimum Length Of Track Pitch Of DVD’s Is 0.293mm, As-a-result DVD’s Can Store Much More Data In The Size Of A CD.
Now We Need To Adjust The Laser Head So That It Can Read Discs With Shorter Track Pich. 

Lets Start

Open Up The CD-ROM / CD-RW, You See The Lense On The Rail This Is The Laser Head, On The Side Of The Laser Head There Is A Screw You Can Adjust [This Is The Master Key For This MOD]

This Screw Adjusts The Size Of The Laser Beam That Lands On The Disc, The Laserbeam Should Be Less Than 0.293mm, To Read The DVD’s, To Do This Turn The Screw 2 – 3 Times, I Got This Number After Lot Of Trials [Don’t Forget How Many Times You Have Turned The Screw] [Safer Way : Keep A Note Of It]

Now We Go With Speed Adjustment

DVD-ROM Plays DVD’s Smoothly At 4x Speed, Now We Are Modding A 32x ROM To Read DVD’s, If DVD’s Are Read At 32x Speed, It Can Cause Damage To Both DVD As Well As The CD-ROM, So We Need To Decrease The Speed.

Power Supplies Can Provide 5V [Red Wire] & 12V (Yellow Wire) Electricity Output For Molex Connectors. Find The Molex Connector You'll Plug Into The Modded CD-ROM Drive, Cut The Yellow Wire Or Insulate With Tape, So Only 5V Of Electricity Is Transferred To The CD-ROM Drive. The Speed Of The Drive Is Now 32 * 5/17 = 9.41x & Can Now FulFill Our Requirements.

[Note : I Have Tested It & If You Go Wrong And Cause Any Damage To Drive I Will Not Be Responsible]


----------



## Concept-V

Are you serious about this? I have an old 32X CD-ROM drive that maybe someone can buy and do this mod.


----------



## tlarkin

DVD ROM drives are like what 5 bucks?  I don't have to cut my power supply connector either.


----------



## The_Other_One

Crazy...  but I may give it a shot.  I have a few spare drives I could play with.


----------



## Motoxrdude

IDk man, it's a long shot or sure.


----------



## kobaj

I saw this thread live long enough, I've got to call BS.

First up, where did you get your math from? You seemingly pull a division of 17 out of your hat, and then say this mysterious 9 is of perfect speed...yet you want 4x no? Frankly, its not your fault though, this is copy pasta.

Second up, taking the physics side of this, DVD's are recorded upon using a different wavelength of laser from that of CD's. Thus requiring a different wavelength of laser to read it as well. DVD's are in the red NM range, and CD's are in the IR.

Software side of it, DVD's are encoded using a different UDF format that CD drives cant possibly read. The data is 'corrupt' to the CD drive and it would just throw it out marked as a bad disk.

Electrically, CD and DVD drives dont take 12 volt and 5 volt and mesh them together, they are considered separate throughout the drive (Thats why you have two grounds). Some ICs require 12v, others 5v. The disk spin motor specifically is 12v only, disconnect it and the motor wont spin at all!

Economically, wouldnt you think that if companies could take their currently cheap mass produced CD drives and just spin a screw or two and get it to read DVD's that DVD drives would be extremely cheap in the very beginning? They wouldnt have to research better lasers and other technology? Well, bursting your bubble, DVD drives were expensive (200-100$ we're talking).

I have 5-6 different old drives I'll ship out to anyone who wants to try this, but when it doesnt work Ill only say I told you so.


----------



## Motoxrdude

kobaj said:


> I saw this thread live long enough, I've got to call BS.
> 
> First up, where did you get your math from? You seemingly pull a division of 17 out of your hat, and then say this mysterious 9 is of perfect speed...yet you want 4x no? Frankly, its not your fault though, this is copy pasta.
> 
> Second up, taking the physics side of this, DVD's are recorded upon using a different wavelength of laser from that of CD's. Thus requiring a different wavelength of laser to read it as well. DVD's are in the red NM range, and CD's are in the IR.
> 
> Software side of it, DVD's are encoded using a different UDF format that CD drives cant possibly read. The data is 'corrupt' to the CD drive and it would just throw it out marked as a bad disk.
> 
> Electrically, CD and DVD drives dont take 12 volt and 5 volt and mesh them together, they are considered separate throughout the drive (Thats why you have two grounds). Some ICs require 12v, others 5v. The disk spin motor specifically is 12v only, disconnect it and the motor wont spin at all!
> 
> Economically, wouldnt you think that if companies could take their currently cheap mass produced CD drives and just spin a screw or two and get it to read DVD's that DVD drives would be extremely cheap in the very beginning? They wouldnt have to research better lasers and other technology? Well, bursting your bubble, DVD drives were expensive (200-100$ we're talking).
> 
> I have 5-6 different old drives I'll ship out to anyone who wants to try this, but when it doesnt work Ill only say I told you so.


Hahah, great post man!


----------



## tlarkin

kobaj said:


> I saw this thread live long enough, I've got to call BS.
> 
> First up, where did you get your math from? You seemingly pull a division of 17 out of your hat, and then say this mysterious 9 is of perfect speed...yet you want 4x no? Frankly, its not your fault though, this is copy pasta.
> 
> Second up, taking the physics side of this, DVD's are recorded upon using a different wavelength of laser from that of CD's. Thus requiring a different wavelength of laser to read it as well. DVD's are in the red NM range, and CD's are in the IR.
> 
> Software side of it, DVD's are encoded using a different UDF format that CD drives cant possibly read. The data is 'corrupt' to the CD drive and it would just throw it out marked as a bad disk.
> 
> Electrically, CD and DVD drives dont take 12 volt and 5 volt and mesh them together, they are considered separate throughout the drive (Thats why you have two grounds). Some ICs require 12v, others 5v. The disk spin motor specifically is 12v only, disconnect it and the motor wont spin at all!
> 
> Economically, wouldnt you think that if companies could take their currently cheap mass produced CD drives and just spin a screw or two and get it to read DVD's that DVD drives would be extremely cheap in the very beginning? They wouldnt have to research better lasers and other technology? Well, bursting your bubble, DVD drives were expensive (200-100$ we're talking).
> 
> I have 5-6 different old drives I'll ship out to anyone who wants to try this, but when it doesnt work Ill only say I told you so.



I didn't feel like posting that but that was my sentiments pretty much exactly, but mostly because you can buy a DVD ROM drive for probably under 10 dollars, which would be a lot better than trying to modify the laser lens of an existing CDROM drive, which the lasers do differ.

I just didn't care enough to google the information myself.


----------



## wardhanster

kobaj said:


> I saw this thread live long enough, I've got to call BS.
> 
> First up, where did you get your math from? You seemingly pull a division of 17 out of your hat, and then say this mysterious 9 is of perfect speed...yet you want 4x no? Frankly, its not your fault though, this is copy pasta.
> 
> Second up, taking the physics side of this, DVD's are recorded upon using a different wavelength of laser from that of CD's. Thus requiring a different wavelength of laser to read it as well. DVD's are in the red NM range, and CD's are in the IR.
> 
> Software side of it, DVD's are encoded using a different UDF format that CD drives cant possibly read. The data is 'corrupt' to the CD drive and it would just throw it out marked as a bad disk.
> 
> Electrically, CD and DVD drives dont take 12 volt and 5 volt and mesh them together, they are considered separate throughout the drive (Thats why you have two grounds). Some ICs require 12v, others 5v. The disk spin motor specifically is 12v only, disconnect it and the motor wont spin at all!
> 
> Economically, wouldnt you think that if companies could take their currently cheap mass produced CD drives and just spin a screw or two and get it to read DVD's that DVD drives would be extremely cheap in the very beginning? They wouldnt have to research better lasers and other technology? Well, bursting your bubble, DVD drives were expensive (200-100$ we're talking).
> 
> I have 5-6 different old drives I'll ship out to anyone who wants to try this, but when it doesnt work Ill only say I told you so.



hey man i posted this, for the pople at cs to know about it, if you say its a copy and past well its quite right but i say if i have posted a simple link here may be there was a chance of getting this thread as spam or something similar, plus i mentioned in the starting of the post that " i guess this was posted before but i got this on somewhere over the internet and i think it shud be mentioned here" 
re-read it u may get enough reasons for not saying copy and past ....
any way thanks for the link and info .... keep it up.


----------



## kobaj

wardhanster said:


> *snip*



Heh, sorry, didnt mean to come off like a complete dick on YOU...but whoever made the original idea I would like to have a word with if you know what I mean. 

Anyway, I just wanted to put a little info out there before someone decided to go try this and got their drive messed up.

Stay Cool .


----------



## wardhanster

yeah i know...kobaj... any way check your profile sent you a friend request there...


----------



## kobaj

Gladly Accepted .


----------



## TFT

Now can you find me a link to make my old CD drive into a Blue-ray please


----------



## sshaggy

TFT said:


> Now can you find me a link to make my old CD drive into a Blue-ray please



Man, really funny


----------



## wardhanster

TFT said:


> Now can you find me a link to make my old CD drive into a Blue-ray please



well not necessary to post a link
just take your old cd rom and ditch it and get a new blueray drive, see easy and funn....
will wait to see a new thread for that mod....lol


----------



## TFT

Hey I can't wait, but I'm gonna give the CD to DVD a go though. I have a couple of old drives doing nothing.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I tested it, it did not work on any of the four drives I tested.


----------



## Concept-V

I'm calling BS on the $5 price for a DVD-ROM drive.


----------



## tlarkin

Concept-V said:


> I'm calling BS on the $5 price for a DVD-ROM drive.



http://www.ultratecdirect.com/stocklists/searchresults.jsp?textSearch=SD-616&FroogleUS


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> http://www.ultratecdirect.com/stocklists/searchresults.jsp?textSearch=SD-616&FroogleUS



Owned! 

But yeah i realy dont think its worth all the hastle,even if somehow it did actualy work and read DVDs im sure after a while it would fail anyway because it was not desighned to read those disks.


----------

